# How do you "type" others?



## waterlilies (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not as experienced in all of this, and not sure how I would go about figuring out what someone's type might be.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I type them by what I can put together. How they act, what they like, how I imagine them being (normally correct By The Way), and what I see from them on the forum or see/hear from them in real life. I then use all this information and play connect the dots (I love that game). In MBTI terms I use Ti and Ne to figure out people (or anything for that matter, mostly Ti. Ne just serves as finding the objects to connect.). I believe the best phrase I can use to sum it up would be "Reading between the lines.".


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

i do not type people. i let them take the test and even then i dont go with it until they have taken it at least two times....


----------



## waterlilies (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone willing to take a stab at one if i list the traits?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

waterlilies said:


> Anyone willing to take a stab at one if i list the traits?


OOO OOO! I like challenges so make it a hard one.


----------



## waterlilies (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok,Thanks! Here goes:

*Outwardly *- 

Always making jokes and funny comments

Very strong opinions about likes and dislikes/preferences

Go-getter, responsible, does what needs to be done

Generous and helpful

Short attention span, tries to do everything at once!

Dreamer, likes the idea of working for themselves and being their own boss.


*Inwardly *- (what I believe from knowing this person in our early teens)

I think there might be thoughts of screwing up, and so avoiding certain situations. I don't think it's necessarily a fear, but could be.

Oh, and I should add that it's an outgoing personality and very socially confident.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

To Easy. ENFJ, inless you left out something. If you did please tell me, so I can make a actuate analysis. 


I would have said ENTP but I never have thoughts like this. "I think there might be thoughts of screwing up, and so avoiding certain situations." I never avoid situations either.


----------



## waterlilies (Jan 6, 2009)

YES!!! I was right on this one when I made the guess! Actually that makes two I was right on today, so it must be getting easier.

Hey thanks


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Lykos said:


> To Easy. ENFJ, inless you left out something. If you did please tell me, so I can make a actuate analysis.
> 
> 
> I would have said ENTP but I never have thoughts like this. "I think there might be thoughts of screwing up, and so avoiding certain situations." I never avoid situations either.


Ha ha, I was about to scroll down and respond ENFJ..... of course, Liam beat me to it. :tongue:


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not an expert by any means. But I do pick up on body language very well. I guess I can throw in speech patterns too. However, I notice eyes more often and they usually tell me all i need to know. But that doesn't mean I figured them out. And I can usually spot the NT's the most.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

CJay3113 said:


> I'm not an expert by any means. But I do pick up on body language very well. I guess I can throw in speech patterns too. However, I notice eyes more often and they usually tell me all i need to know. But that doesn't mean I figured them out. And I can usually spot the NT's the most.


So, if I show you my eyes you will be able to tell my type (without cheating)?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Extensive observation (stalking). Simple, eh? :tongue:


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

lol Trying to put me on the spot? I honestly think I could. No to hell with that, I *know* I could, lol.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a very good picture, however, it should work okay for this experiment.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I see an NT trying to appear NF, lol. But I stated above that I'm not an expert.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

CJay3113 said:


> I see an NT trying to appear NF, lol. But I stated above that I'm not an expert.


Heh, I wasn't trying to appear NF. You probably saw that because I was staring at the celling directly into the light to take the picture.

I don't think this is a better picture for the eyes, however!, I believe this better catches my eyes normally appearance.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, a lot of NT's do appear stoic, but I do too sometimes, so that's pointless.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

One way to do it is to try to guess their dominant function. It can be quite easy if you know what to look for. For example, dominant introverted sensors often stare at you. Dominant Introverted feelers often have very characteristic facial expressions, something soft. Then when you think you know the dominant you are left with only two options since every function manifests itself as dominant in only 2 types. So in the case of Si you're left with ISFJ or ISTJ. After this it's usually pretty easy.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sleepy said:


> One way to do it is to try to guess their dominant function. It can be quite easy if you know what to look for. For example, dominant introverted sensors often stare at you. Dominant Introverted feelers often have very characteristic facial expressions, something soft. Then when you think you know the dominant you are left with only two options since every function manifests itself as dominant in only 2 types. So in the case of Si you're left with ISFJ or ISTJ. After this it's usually pretty easy.


How very Se of you.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

Lykos said:


> How very Se of you.


Yes, I was thinking exactly the same


----------

